# wanted new friends



## doughdog (Jan 29, 2016)

Retired and looking for English speaking friends in Mexicali area. Reciently moved permanently to Mexicali. Would like to share solutions and problems.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

doughdog said:


> Retired and looking for English speaking friends in Mexicali area. Reciently moved permanently to Mexicali. Would like to share solutions and problems.


We don't live anywhere near Mexicali - but where we do live they have a Yahoo group that locals visit. Looks like there is one for Mexicali as well

http://https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/amigosenmexicali/info


----------



## shali9 (Aug 7, 2015)

I need friends also. Friends are very important everywhere.


----------

